# DEAN RC7 ON EBAY, Rusty Cooley sig.



## Reece Fullwood (Jul 18, 2008)

08 DEAN RC7 RUSTY COOLEY 7 STRING SIGNATURE USA GUITAR - eBay (item 220257539370 end time Jul-24-08 20:07:47 PDT)

I found this on ebay last night, i've had mine ordered since last april now, and there finally done, swish case too, and that ebony looks great.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks nice enough, but I still think the price for what you actually get is terrible, and I'm not a fan of that super skinny lower horn - I don't care what Rusty says, but I have no problem shredding up there, but if you need it then fair enough I guess.


----------



## reptillion (Jul 18, 2008)

yes but get an sg or randy rhoads and all your fret access issues are solved


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see these are starting to show up. Not my cup of tea but I know a lot of people have been waiting on them.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 18, 2008)

OMFG NO BIRDSEYE MAPLE LKE ON RUSTY'S!!?!?!?! GAS KILLED 


Disappointed. Nice find though.




reptillion said:


> yes but get an sg or randy rhoads and all your fret access issues are solved



The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 18, 2008)

reptillion said:


> yes but get an sg or randy rhoads and all your fret access issues are solved



With 7 strings, 24 frets, floyd and EMG's?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2008)

There is already a thread about this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/62327-myth-busted.html


----------



## turmoil (Jul 18, 2008)

seriously, for the money you're spending on that guitar it blows my mind that it's not a real Floyd Rose


----------



## Op3a (Jul 18, 2008)

For 3,000$? I would get a custom.


----------



## theshred201 (Jul 18, 2008)

I put my thoughts on the price of this in the other thread--here they are:

First, I'm surprised that it is as inexpensive as it is. Some USA made deans I've seen have reached up towards the 5k range. They weren't 7 strings either. I've always found Dean's USA to be over priced, which is why I expected this to be MORE than it is. Now as to whether the "specs" are worth it. You do realize that they did that as that's what RUSTY has on HIS guitar, and he wanted them to have the same specs:

Licensed Floyd--Sorry that Rusty likes lo-profile trems and floyd doesn't make a lo-pro 7. I'm sure that if they did, it would have been on this guitar.

Bolt On--There are advantages and disadvantages to all neck constructions. I haven't gotten to read the actual scientific article about it yet, but apparently their have been some scientific trials which found that sustain wise, bolt on>set>neck through--the opposite of the normal perception. However, apparently while the difference was measurable, it wasn't audible to the group of listeners that were tested. Rusty's is a bolt on, this guitar is too. The only difference is that rusty's has a flame maple neck as opposed to regular and his is mahogany, not alder (not sure why they did that)

And frankly, shouldn't price come down to how well it's made, how it plays, and how it sounds, not the features on it? Seeing as no one complaining about the price has tried one,I don't think they should be saying that it isn't worth the price. 

As for my thoughts--I wouldn't buy it. I'd consider it if they had it in something other than Rusty's Signature Graphic, but I'm not a huge fan of playing someone else's guitar. For 3K, I'd probably rather go custom, but I'd have to TRY the dean and hopefully some guitars by the custom builders I was considering.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 18, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> I put my thoughts on the price of this in the other thread--here they are:
> 
> First, I'm surprised that it is as inexpensive as it is. Some USA made deans I've seen have reached up towards the 5k range. They weren't 7 strings either. I've always found Dean's USA to be over priced, which is why I expected this to be MORE than it is. Now as to whether the "specs" are worth it. You do realize that they did that as that's what RUSTY has on HIS guitar, and he wanted them to have the same specs:
> 
> ...




whats going to go into it in how its made that will make it worth 3k? a paint job with graphics that are questionable taste wise, at best? fret ends that feel good? you can get that in an RG742X/762X/1527/UV. a neck thats thin? can get that without spending 3k. a licensed trem that doesn't blow? can get that in an RG7620 for less thaan 500 bucks. a basswood body? show me "quality" basswood. emg's? i got a pair of 707's from this forum for 90 shipped, and most prefer passives, so emg's aren't a good selling point. fret access? i've played a UV, a 7421, i've built my own superstrat, i've played tons of guitars at guitar center, i have no complaints on the fret access of an RG, and i don't believe cooley does either, as he played RG's for such a long time, the fret access and skinny lower horn are gimmicky and rediculous looking at best.


----------



## Autofate (Jul 18, 2008)

thats quality basswood


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jul 18, 2008)

basswood ftw!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 18, 2008)

Pewtershmit said:


> basswood ftl!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 18, 2008)

Basswood is basswood pretty much fellas. There's no magical basswood out there guys. I love my basswood guitars don't get me wrong, but let's not get silly here 

I also reject the Dean apologist's "well Rusty likes low profile trems, so of course he'd want a god awful tone-sucking Lo-TRS". How about NO? He could have opted for a low-profile Kahler (or other brand) if that was the issue. The reason Dean has the specs that it has, is because they're Dean. It's not for any sound reason.

I can't wait for the suckers who buy the RC7's tears to flow when their guitars arrive with cracks in the neck like 90% of all the Razorbacks.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree, just having a Kahler on one of those would bump it up a couple notches in my opinion. Not that it would do anything about the graphic


----------



## theshred201 (Jul 18, 2008)

Elysian, by your arguement 99% of guitars over say $1500 are way overpriced. Where did you get basswood from though, there was Alder, Mahogany, Maple and Flame Maple mentioned, nothing else. The other half of my point, which you didn't comment on was it's relation in price compared to other USA deans. I'm curious on your thoughts there.


----------



## MattyCakes (Jul 18, 2008)

god that is ugly as sin


----------



## Elysian (Jul 18, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> Elysian, by your arguement 99% of guitars over say $1500 are way overpriced. Where did you get basswood from though, there was Alder, Mahogany, Maple and Flame Maple mentioned, nothing else. The other half of my point, which you didn't comment on was it's relation in price compared to other USA deans. I'm curious on your thoughts there.



i think USA deans are overpriced, the end. i'd sooner own a USA Jackson, or a PRS, than any dean. for the price of an RC7, i'd sooner own a sherman guitar, that is far higher quality than anything you'd get from dean, and its to your specs, not rusty cooleys. for a guitar this lackluster, you cannot price it at custom shop prices and expect people to flock to it. especially for a small fry like rusty cooley. i forgot that the final spec wasn't basswood, but initially they were going to be basswood if i'm not mistaken, and still charge 3k.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jul 19, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i think USA deans are overpriced, the end. i'd sooner own a USA Jackson, or a PRS, than any dean. for the price of an RC7, i'd sooner own a sherman guitar, that is far higher quality than anything you'd get from dean, and its to your specs, not rusty cooleys. for a guitar this lackluster, you cannot price it at custom shop prices and expect people to flock to it. especially for a small fry like rusty cooley. i forgot that the final spec wasn't basswood, but initially they were going to be basswood if i'm not mistaken, and still charge 3k.


 
And thats why theres been about...... 2500 sold already? Mostly the preorders.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 19, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> And thats why theres been about...... 2500 sold already? Mostly the preorders.



is that all 2500 cooley fans?  really, 2500 isn't a big number for a production run guitar, especially from a company like dean that sells so many guitars.

i'm curious now, where did you hear 2500 were preordered already?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jul 19, 2008)

Elysian said:


> is that all 2500 cooley fans?  really, 2500 isn't a big number for a production run guitar, especially from a company like dean that sells so many guitars.
> 
> i'm curious now, where did you hear 2500 were preordered already?


 
Rumors....


----------



## Elysian (Jul 19, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> Rumors....



i kinda figured  but hey, more power to dean if they can milk 2500 people out of 3k


----------



## Drage (Jul 20, 2008)

Jesus christ thats expensive!

I remember it being at something like $1800, which I thought was decent, but 3K????


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't see it being any better a guitar than your EMG'd 1527 tbh. The stuff about the horn restricting playing is a bit silly to me. Although reaching the 24th fret on an RG isn't 100% perfect, its easily manageable... I can't see how shaving a few inches of a horn is gunna make me play better music.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 20, 2008)

Dean can take that guitar are shove it. 3000 bucks? its an Ibanez 7 With EMG's. FAIL

nice spotting though haha.


----------



## COBHC (Jul 20, 2008)

Im most let down that they couldnt put an OFR 7 in it. Hell a Loomis at less than 1/2 the price comes with one.

Imo id probably rather own the loomis anyway.


----------



## theshred201 (Jul 20, 2008)

@crushing anvil--it's a USA MADE ibanez with emg's lol. I'm not justifying that it should be 3k, but as a general rule of thumb, USA made guitars are more expensive than imports.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jul 20, 2008)

Dean rules at making signature guitars. As they are just guitars designed by other companies with slight differences. So you aren't buying something designed by Dean. Now If it wasn't built by Dean I may be intrested.



theshred201 said:


> @crushing anvil--it's a USA MADE ibanez with emg's lol. I'm not justifying that it should be 3k, but as a general rule of thumb, USA made guitars are more expensive than imports.


 
And outside of the small custom shops thier usually inferior too.

Fender's Corona factory (which also makes USA Jacksons now a days) is a joke. I've been there and it looks exactly the same as thier factory in mexico. I know a guy who works there who on his first day started fretting guitars. Half the people there get minimum wage. That's just silly.

Gibson is a total joke now.

Parker and Washburn is good and typically half the price of Gibson or Fender.

PRS still makes great guitars but thier not my type of guitars.

Carvin still rocks oh.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats a lot of cheddar for what it is. Of course, I have absolutely no room to talk as I have spent more for less in the past because "I just HAD to have it."

Isn't the body alder anyway? I dont get all the basswood references in this thread?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 20, 2008)

Op3a said:


> For 3,000$? I would get a custom.



 I would get a custom as well!


----------

